# Female Bearded Dragon WANTED!



## gisbus (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi im looking for a female beardie aged beetween 12 month - 2 years. Also within 25 miles of sunderland. Any 1 out there with 1 ? Offers pleaseeeeee. asap.


----------



## pookey (Nov 29, 2009)

nothing to do with yor query but what is that in the picture? I cant tell if its a rabbit or dog, its sooo cute!


----------



## Matista17 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi, I am Matthew Haworth and i have a 6 month bearded dragon for sale because unfortunately i cannot look after it as i am always at college or working at home. I am looking to receive around £170 but will accept as low as £150 but no lower. If you are interested please contact me on either my email which is [email protected] or my phone number which is 07540100776


----------

